# proyecto contador de 0  a  999 con puero usb o paralelo



## epaga1286 (Jun 29, 2006)

Hola, estimados amigos de este foro, quisiera que alguien me apoye en mi proyecto final de curso y quisiera saber como implementar un contador de 0 a 999 con tres display's de 7 segmentos un decodificador y este reciba a su vez señales del puerto usb o paralelo del ordenador, e implementar el programa en lenguaje ensamblador, por favor estaria muy agradecido.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 29, 2006)

Hola, por paralelo pienso hacerlo en un par de días. Acá https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/usar-puerto-paralelo-c-visual-basic-lab-view-2259/, estoy haciendo un tuto del puerto paralelo. Si tienen paciencia unos días seguro llego a aesa parte de los display. Abajo de mi post hay uno ya hecho.

Saludos


----------



## JOAQUIN RUIZ GONZALEZ (Jun 29, 2006)

hola amigos del foro nesecito hacer un proyecto de un contador de 0 a 9 que tenga su fuente y su pulso en lamisma placa ,y la fuente debe mandar a 5v  ya que es para un juego de luces de dos secciones bueno he llegado al final de la peticion  hojala me puedan hayudar en mi proyecto 




SALUDOS


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 29, 2006)

En la sección de digitales, hay muchos contadores  peude darse el lujo de escojer enter muchos :9.

Saludos


----------

